# 1/9/12 Johnson's Beach



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Went out this afternoon around 2:30 with my dad Caught my very first pompano. He landed one as well. Two in the box in the first 45 minutes then nothing.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like two good sized pompano. They are delicious!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!:thumbsup: 
I've got to get one(or more) of those, guys at work tell m they taste great.


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Both were good size. Around 14" to the fork. Both caught on fresh dead shrimp in the slough just inside the first sand bar. Can't wait to get them on the grill. It will be my first time dining on pompano.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice!:thumbsup:
> I've got to get one(or more) of those, guys at work tell m they taste great.


I'm a pretty picky fish eater... Pomps are delicious. After a few slits along their ribs, grill em whole with some soy, lemon and butter. When you can easily pull its peck fins out, they're done. To me, it even rivals fresh tuna


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Picky?*

I'm not picky, I eat mullet, smoked bluefish,raw oysters,palmetto berries,sea urchins,and clams.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pomps--good to see they are still around P-cola...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> I'm not picky, I eat mullet, *smoked bluefish*,raw oysters,palmetto berries,sea urchins,and clams.


The bluefish is good smoked?


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I recognize your dad. I amd the guy sitting on the cooler in the background of your pic. We talked a few minutes whe you were loading up.


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

@8 lb test - I remember. Nice talking to you that day. I think you had a couple pomps too. Had any luck since?


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I fished Tuesday morning for about 3 hours before the rain set in. I caught several whiting, a catfish, 25" redfish, and 1 pompano. I missed several others. I will be back to Perdido in April / maybe I will run into you then.


----------

